# The Ben Osterhouse (appreciation) thread



## doctoremmet (Jun 5, 2020)

So it appears that the cosmos is ready for the music world to infuse lots of Ben Osterhouse string libraries in their compositions. Not that long ago I became aware of his excellent instruments.

I went on and got Sospiro Strings, Viola da Gamba and English Bass. But there are more libraries. String Flows (at the time of my writing on sale over at VSTBuzz), Pattern Strings, Secco Strings and Cello Textures. Ben is a very accomplished cello player and uses his own playing skills and combines those with some very apparent recording and scripting skills, to create libraries that to me appeared to be somewhat “hidden”.

But what do you know, all of a sudden they are all over my favourite Youtube channels. Just this past week. It is either a very refined marketing strategy executed by mister Osterhouse (if so, kudos!) or just one of those strange cosmic coincidences where it “just had to happen”. Whatever is true, I’d figure it is time for a dedicated Ben Osterhouse thread.

Purposes:

- discussion about the libraries, so prospected buyers and interested parties can get a quick overview over what’s out there and what can be done with it;

- to show some well deserved appreciation for mister Ben Osterhouse’s work, as I feel that is due and he appears to be a very hard working but modest guy himself;

- if possible, a place where we can share some sound examples, ideas, compositions even, that showcase the ever expanding Ben Osterhouse “universe”

Maybe a bit like the Aaron Venture thread, where all users and interested parties can meet and share experiences and tips etc.?

First thing I’ll do is make a convenient playlist with all of the current videos that mention / review Ben Osterhouse’s stuff. Also, check out his own videos, audio examples and walkthroughs and post that below.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 5, 2020)

Videos:

1. Thom C reviews String Flows. This contains two different compositions so you can hear the library in context as well;

2. Guy Michelmore reviews Sospiro Strings and demos it. Also contains a short interview with Ben;

3. Daniel James ‘aving a look at Sospiro as well, in his typical fun fashion;

4. Pete Calandra reviews Sospiro Strings in depth, also contains examples in a musical context. Very nicely done;

5. Thom C reviews Cello Textures, showcasing some of the uses he’s found for this library. From 10:45 onwards one can hear how he uses it in a string arrangement context.

6. Dirk Ehlert does an elaborate 2+ hour live stream with Sospiro and Viola da Gamba. As usual he composes on the spot and does it like a pro. Cool stuff for those long train commutes (oh wait...). Ben himself joins in in the live chat and answers some user questions.

7. Thom C expands his review (please refer to #1) with an additional video on String Flow. Way to go! Also adds a cool new contextual composition.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 5, 2020)

The original Sospiro Strings thread can be found here:



https://vi-control.net/community/threads/sospiro-strings.88140/


----------



## CGR (Jun 5, 2020)

I'm a big fan of Ben's instruments. I consider them very well thought out, specialist instruments for adding 'organic' textures to tracks. He's certainly a very talented musician & developer. Here's a track from an album I released last year, which has Ben's 'String Flows' throughout adding a textural rhythm to the piece:


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 5, 2020)

CGR said:


> I'm a big fan of Ben's instruments. I consider them very well thought out, specialist instruments for adding 'organic' textures to tracks. He's certainly a very talented musician & developer. Here's a track from an album I released last year, which has Ben's 'String Flows' throughout adding a textural rhythm to the piece:



Very much appreciated Craig! As always your composition and playing is excellent. Very nice of you to share & it gives a pretty good idea of what can be done with this library <3

Edit: just saw the title of your piece, or album rather. “Skeletten” is actually a Dutch word, it means skeletons over here.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 5, 2020)

I’ve been meaning to ask Ben whether or not he was directly inspired by Arvo Pärt’s Fratres when he created String Flows...


----------



## CGR (Jun 5, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Very much appreciated Craig! As always your composition and playing is excellent. Very nice of you to share & it gives a pretty good idea of what can be done with this library <3
> 
> Edit: just saw the title of your piece, or album rather. “Skeletten” is actually a Dutch word, it means skeletons over here.


Thanks Doc  My graphic design business partner Marijke from years ago was (is) Dutch, so some of the language has rubbed off on me!


----------



## CGR (Jun 5, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> I’ve been meaning to ask Ben whether or not he was directly inspired by Arvo Pärt’s Fratres when he created String Flows...



Nice pick up.


----------



## John R Wilson (Jun 5, 2020)

CGR said:


> I'm a big fan of Ben's instruments. I consider them very well thought out, specialist instruments for adding 'organic' textures to tracks. He's certainly a very talented musician & developer. Here's a track from an album I released last year, which has Ben's 'String Flows' throughout adding a textural rhythm to the piece:




Very nice piece. I recently got the flow strings in the sale and it is very good. What piano did you use in that piece? sounds great!!


----------



## CGR (Jun 5, 2020)

John R Wilson said:


> Very nice piece. I recently got the flow strings in the sale and it is very good. What piano did you use in that piece? sounds great!!


Thank you. From memory, the piano was ArtVista's VGP3.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 5, 2020)

Apparently I missed this video that Dirk Ehlert did about three weeks ago. I added this to the Youtube playlist above as well:



Stream starts around the 1:40 mark. More than two hours of Ben Osterhouse goodness! Dirk’s videos are always a good watch, as you can witness first hand how he writes and composes.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 5, 2020)

Paging @Simeon - would love for you to join in on the apparent wave of Osterhouse instrument streams at some point.

Also, we need cool acronyms, just like there are for the Spitfire stuff. Any suggestions? 

BOSS for Sospiro Strings sounds nice, yeah? 😂 Definitely a keeper! This is almost like a core library that I recommend any starter should get. Everybody needs to lay down a cool chamber stringy bed of chords after all, to layer the other BO instruments on top on.

So;
BOSS 
BOEB English Bass
BOVG Viola da Gamba
BOSF String Flow
BOCT Cello Textures - reminds me of Boards of Canada 
BOsS Secco Strings. Hmmm, this needs some work
BOPS Pattern Strings. This sounds like the guy that made up the acronym has a drinking pattern or something...

Chime in and let’s settle on a definitive set of acronyms sometime soon!


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 6, 2020)

Thom C expands his original review (please also refer to post #2 of this thread for all known review videos) with an additional video on String Flow. Way to go! Also adds a cool new contextual composition.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 6, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> BOsS Secco Strings. Hmmm, this needs some work


BOSECS? Admit it sounds sexier!
On topic: this library is still a mystery to me. Anyone have this and care to share?


----------



## BradHoyt (Jun 6, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> BOSECS? Admit it sounds sexier!
> On topic: this library is still a mystery to me. Anyone have this and care to share?


My impression of Secco Strings is that it looks like there's some very impressive programming skills involved. It looks like a great library. As for me, I took advantage of the rare Bunker Strings sale a few weeks ago which is highly focused on swarm like Pizzicatos, so there's some overlap there.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 6, 2020)

BradHoyt said:


> My impression of Secco Strings is that it looks like there's some very impressive programming skills involved. It looks like a great library. As for me, I took advantage of the rare Bunker Strings sale a few weeks ago which is highly focused on swarm like Pizzicatos, so there's some overlap there.


Hi Brad, appreciate you stopping by here. I am equally impressed by the coding skills, but like you haven’t been able to play with this one yet. My recent purchase has been Spitfire Solo Strings during the sale next to some Waves channel strip stuff. There’s only so much one can purchase in one month, yeah? Anyway, would love to hear some of your compositions with Bunker stuff, or BO samples but I don’t know if you have any!


----------



## BradHoyt (Jun 6, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Hi Brad, appreciate you stopping by here. I am equally impressed by the coding skills, but like you haven’t been able to play with this one yet. My recent purchase has been Spitfire Solo Strings during the sale next to some Waves channel strip stuff. There’s only so much one can purchase in one month, yeah? Anyway, would live to hear some of your compositions with Bunker stuff, or BO samples but I don’t know if you have any!


I used Bunker Strings on one of the tracks on my latest release. Over the next month or two, I'll be sharing some videos featuring the music, and will disclose what some of the virtual instruments I used on those pieces. I discovered Osterhouse's instruments about 6-7 weeks ago and used them on a number of tracks. I'll be sharing a track which that features Sospiro Strings, specifically the Viola patch.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 6, 2020)

BradHoyt said:


> I used Bunker Strings on one of the tracks on my latest release. Over the next month or two, I'll be sharing some videos featuring the music, and will disclose what some of the virtual instruments I used on those pieces. I discovered Osterhouse's instruments about 6-7 weeks ago and used them on a number of tracks. I'll be sharing a track which that features Sospiro Strings, specifically the Viola patch.


That is great Brad! Very much looking forward to your new release first of all. Is there a Bandcamp page where interested people could go to purchase your work and support your ongoing efforts?

Of course sharing some of the behind-the-scenes about VIs used (especially the BO stuff for this particular thread) would be equally awesome! Much obliged...


----------



## BradHoyt (Jun 6, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> That is great Brad! Very much looking forward to your new release first of all. Is there a Bandcamp page where interested people could go to purchase your work and support your ongoing efforts?
> 
> Of course sharing some of the behind-the-scenes about VIs used (especially the BO stuff for this particular thread) would be equally awesome! Much obliged...



Yep. I recently shared it on the Member Compositions section. Here's the bandcamp page: 








Brad Hoyt


Brad Hoyt is a composer, pianist and harp guitarist. For more information, visit www.bradhoyt.com




bradhoyt.bandcamp.com


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 6, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Is there a Bandcamp page where interested people could go to purchase your work and support your ongoing efforts?


Here is Brad's brand new album on Bandcamp: 

Now playing! IIRC there’s also some Waverunner Audio and Westwood Instruments stuff on there as well, wasn’t there?


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 6, 2020)

BradHoyt said:


> Yep. I recently shared it on the Member Compositions section. Here's the bandcamp page:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah we posted the link at the same time 
Very cool stuff people. I have had the privilige to listen to some of it on Youtube already a while ago. Go ahead and support Brad!


----------



## ThomCSounds (Jun 6, 2020)

Hey @doctoremmet, hey everyone!

Here's a new video made with String Flow exploring the sounds of the library in an indie pop context, in a big atmospheric pad and in a horror track.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 6, 2020)

ThomCSounds said:


> Hey @doctoremmet, hey everyone!
> 
> Here's a new video made with String Flow exploring the sounds of the library in an indie pop context, in a big atmospheric pad and in a horror track.



Much appreciated! Looking forward to your experiences with BOSS


----------



## ThomCSounds (Jun 6, 2020)

I am my own boss! Haha sorry shit joke :D Yes, can't wait to do that one


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 6, 2020)

ThomCSounds said:


> I am my own boss! Haha sorry shit joke :D Yes, can't wait to do that one


There’s only ONE boss:


----------



## ThomCSounds (Jun 6, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> There’s only ONE boss:



I had to look it up, I didn't know the reference


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 6, 2020)

ThomCSounds said:


> I had to look it up, I didn't know the reference


I know. I am old. Hahaha


----------



## ThomCSounds (Jun 6, 2020)

Haha naaah, I get a lot of older references just not that one :D I've just watched the whole scene, it looks hilarious :D


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 6, 2020)

ThomCSounds said:


> Haha naaah, I get a lot of older references just not that one :D I've just watched the whole scene, it looks hilarious :D


Bo, Luke, Uncle Jesse and sherrif Roscoe P. Coltrane! Early eighties memories...


----------



## BradHoyt (Jun 6, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Here is Brad's brand new album on Bandcamp:
> 
> Now playing! IIRC there’s also some Waverunner Audio and Westwood Instruments stuff on there as well, wasn’t there?



Westwood's Violin Untamed and Cello Untamed were used on the track "Ongoing Investigation | Who is Edwin Sykes?".


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 6, 2020)

BradHoyt said:


> Westwood's Violin Untamed and Cello Untamed were used on the track "Ongoing Investigation | Who is Edwin Sykes?".


This album is very nice Brad. Been playing it all day long now. On Doctor’s Orders is very intrigueing as well! Great stuff. Would be very interested in you lifting the veil off of some tracks!


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 7, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Thom C expands his original review (please also refer to post #2 of this thread for all known review videos) with an additional video on String Flow. Way to go! Also adds a cool new contextual composition.



Owww this one is really nice @ThomCSounds - REALLY dig what you’re doing here with the synthetic strings through huge reverbs and the overdriven BOSF parts played over it. Excellent!


----------



## ThomCSounds (Jun 7, 2020)

Thanks @doctoremmet ! I love pads and I thought that because of the nature of these strings, drenching them in reverb and mixing them with another pad sound could result in something interesting, I was not disappointed


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 8, 2020)

Yes! @Cory Pelizzari will review BOSS and BOSF. Coming up soon.


----------



## Simeon (Jun 16, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Paging @Simeon - I would love for you to join in on the apparent wave of Osterhouse instrument streams at some point.



Well, I just purchased and downloading Sospiro Strings so my journey is beginning soon.
Ben is an amazing musician and a double threat when you mix the great ideas he has for Kontakt instruments.
More to come for sure.


----------



## Jay Panikkar (Jun 17, 2020)

I came across Ben's sounds recently on Guy Michelmore's channel (of ThinkSpace Education). Clearly, a lot of thought has gone into the recording and programming. Will be purchasing in the near future.

Hope Ben becomes a very successful sample and unique developer.


----------



## Dirk Ehlert (Jun 17, 2020)

Thx for the kind words, and yes, Ben’s libs are some VERY special (but useful) colors on the palette to paint with. Glad I was able to showcase some of it in the stream.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 17, 2020)

Dirk Ehlert said:


> Thx for the kind words, and yes, Ben’s libs are some VERY special (but useful) colors on the palette to paint with. Glad I was able to showcase some of it in the stream.


The pleasure is entirely mine, Dirk. Your videos are very helpful for our community. You teach us a lot of things about composing. Just watching you fiddle around and creating is very inspiring. And secondly, you are usually one of the very first to showcase cool new libraries as well. 

Yes, Ben’s stuff is BOSS innit?


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 17, 2020)

Jay Panikkar said:


> I came across Ben's sounds recently on Guy Michelmore's channel (of ThinkSpace Education). Clearly, a lot of thought has gone into the recording and programming. Will be purchasing in the near future.
> 
> Hope Ben becomes a very successful sample and unique developer.


Yes, like all reviewers so far, Guy was very impressed with the BO stuff. He can be seen using it in one video prior to the one in which he does the actual review. 

Very curious about the two reviews that will be out shortly, by Simeon and Cory. Both are excellent players and have their own unique angle! <3


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 7, 2020)

Added a new YouTube walkthrough that I found - covering Sospiro Strings a.k.a. BOSS:


I hope Cory’s video won’t be long, he usually really goes the extra mile with some cool contextual composition


----------



## Sjoerd Visser (Jul 7, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Added a new YouTube walkthrough that I found - covering Sospiro Strings a.k.a. BOSS:
> 
> 
> I hope Cory’s video won’t be long, he usually really goes the extra mile with some cool contextual composition




Even if this library would just be that Sustain Warm patch I would still buy it in a heartbeat.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 7, 2020)

Sjoerd Visser said:


> Even if this library would just be that Sustain Warm patch I would still buy it in a heartbeat.


Absolutely. And then there’s the cold one, which sounds great as well. Or as most reviewers seem to point out: “a very MODERN sound”. I guess Tundra has made that sound hip


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 13, 2020)

I added this cool review of Sospiro Strings (a.k.a. BOSS) as well as String Flow, by our own @Cory Pelizzari . Thanks Cory! I’ll add this to the playlist, but here it is....


----------



## Michel Simons (Jul 13, 2020)

The Sospiro strings sounded better than I remembered.


----------



## iMovieShout (Jul 14, 2020)

I've just been checking these out. Some great ideas for just doodling for film cues and sketching, before heading in to the studio template to orchestrate with my preferred tools (mainly real instruments and Orchestral Tools, Spitfire Audio and CineSamples). Sospiro looks good as does Pattern Strings for light CPU use / laptop on the go.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 14, 2020)

jpb007.uk said:


> I've just been checking these out. Some great ideas for just doodling for film cues and sketching, before heading in to the studio template to orchestrate with my preferred tools (mainly real instruments and Orchestral Tools, Spitfire Audio and CineSamples). Sospiro looks good as does Pattern Strings for light CPU use / laptop on the go.


Absolutely. Although I have far more use for Sospiro than for Pattern Strings. Definitely light overall on CPU and RAM. And the sound is so good you may actually end up with this in your final mix.


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 27, 2020)

So I haven’t been around much for many reasons. But when there’s a sign of life, you can bet something cool has dropped. So... today saw the release of version 3 of Chromaphone -one of my favourite synths- AND a new Ben Osterhouse library!!

And it sounds GORGEOUS people....



/doctoremmet out again
/@Simeon @ThomCSounds @Dirk Ehlert @Waywyn @ChrisSiuMusic @Cory Pelizzari I fully expect one of you to review this! cheers


----------



## BradHoyt (Oct 27, 2020)

I was especially impressed with this demonstration...


----------



## Ben Osterhouse (Oct 27, 2020)

Wow you guys beat me to the original post :D
Here's the thread I started for the new library: https://vi-control.net/community/th...s-kontakt-library-from-ben-osterhouse.100264/

By the way, I haven't said anything on this thread yet, so I just wanted to thank everyone for the support and appreciation. It means a lot to me, and makes me excited to keep doing more. Thank you doctoremmet for starting this thread as well!


----------



## pierrevigneron (Oct 30, 2020)

I discovered Ben Osterhouse's instruments and they sound wonderful. Does the combined use of pattern, sospiro and oscillation strings result in a coherent string set (strength / tonal balance / volume)?


----------



## pierrevigneron (Nov 1, 2020)

Nobody to answer me ? @Ben Osterhouse ?


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 1, 2020)

pierrevigneron said:


> Nobody to answer me ? @Ben Osterhouse ?


They do. They’re a great package. Now, whether you’re able to write something that would require all of those libraries you mention, is up to you. But sonically these libraries can be mixed together well.


----------



## iMovieShout (Nov 2, 2020)

They do mix together well. THough I find that there is some phasing at some quicker tempos.


----------



## Trevor Meier (Nov 19, 2020)

I've just discovered these libraries by @Ben Osterhouse - really lovely. I'd love to get the whole collection but times are tight. What combination of Ben's plugins would you all recommend within a $100-150 budget?


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 19, 2020)

Trevor Meier said:


> I've just discovered these libraries by @Ben Osterhouse - really lovely. I'd love to get the whole collection but times are tight. What combination of Ben's plugins would you all recommend within a $100-150 budget?


I’d get:

- latest and greatest: Oscillation Strings

- Sospiro Strings (must have!)

- Pattern Strings (for an extra ostinata one) OR English Bass / Viola da Gamba


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 19, 2020)

Lovely:


----------



## Trevor Meier (Nov 19, 2020)

Thanks! I'll check those out.

I'm seeing now all the posts about Black Friday sales. Does Ben usually have a sale? It sure would help right now!


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 19, 2020)

Trevor Meier said:


> Thanks! I'll check those out.
> 
> I'm seeing now all the posts about Black Friday sales. Does Ben usually have a sale? It sure would help right now!


He has done sales in cooperation with VSTBuzz in the past, so always check out their site. My guess is Loot Audio (“Kontakthub”) will have a general BF sale as well, which may include Ben’s stuff.

I would check out @TigerTheFrog’s Black Friday Deals thread - his lists of 2019 and 2018 are still up and sometimes have a certain predictive quality to them. I wouldn’t expect a sale on Oscillation Strings, since it has just been released.






Tiger the Frog's Alphabetical List of November 2020 Sales


Hi everybody, This is my third year organizing the holiday sales alphabetically in categories. The previous two are here: 2018 and 2019. For the first time this year, I've occasionally added affiliate links. If you'd like to show some support or say thank you for my work, then clicking on...




vi-control.net





Finally, since my own completist OCD may act up sooner or later, and I still need Secco Strings - we can ask the maestro himself  @Ben Osterhouse


----------



## Ben Osterhouse (Nov 19, 2020)

> I discovered Ben Osterhouse's instruments and they sound wonderful. Does the combined use of pattern, sospiro and oscillation strings result in a coherent string set (strength / tonal balance / volume)?


@pierrevigneron For some reason I didn't get the notification when you tagged me. I'd agree with @doctoremmet on how they mix.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 20, 2020)

Trevor Meier said:


> Thanks! I'll check those out.
> 
> I'm seeing now all the posts about Black Friday sales. Does Ben usually have a sale? It sure would help right now!


Sale is on and includes Oscillation Strings.

https://www.lootaudio.com/category/kontakt-instruments/ben-osterhouse


----------



## Trevor Meier (Nov 20, 2020)

Fantastic! Thank you!!


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 20, 2020)

Trevor Meier said:


> Fantastic! Thank you!!


My pleasure. Enjoy your new instruments and let us know which one(s) you ended up buying.


----------



## Trevor Meier (Nov 20, 2020)

I went with Pattern Strings, Sospiro and Oscillation strings as you recommended... and splurged on the flow strings bundle


----------



## Trevor Meier (Nov 20, 2020)

@Ben Osterhouse I'm having a problem with the Pattern Strings v1.4 installer. On Mac I get an "unable to expand error -1" in the GUI. If I try to unzip in the terminal, it gives me this error:


```
Archive:  /Users/trevormeier/Desktop/ben-osterhouse-pattern-strings-v1.4.zip
warning [/Users/trevormeier/Desktop/ben-osterhouse-pattern-strings-v1.4.zip]:  608554083 extra bytes at beginning or within zipfile
  (attempting to process anyway)
error [/Users/trevormeier/Desktop/ben-osterhouse-pattern-strings-v1.4.zip]:  start of central directory not found;
  zipfile corrupt.
  (please check that you have transferred or created the zipfile in the
  appropriate BINARY mode and that you have compiled UnZip properly)
```


I've tried the download twice now with the same result. Any ideas?

UPDATE: I was able to unzip the file using Unarchiver for macOS but it still doesn't work with the standard Finder unzip. I'm guessing it's something to do with the formatting of the zip file?


----------



## lumcas (Nov 21, 2020)

Trevor Meier said:


> @Ben Osterhouse I'm having a problem with the Pattern Strings v1.4 installer. On Mac I get an "unable to expand error -1" in the GUI. If I try to unzip in the terminal, it gives me this error:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



I've got the same issue.... https://vi-control.net/community/th...brary-from-ben-osterhouse.100264/post-4689778


----------



## AdamKmusic (Nov 21, 2020)

Thinking about picking up oscillation strings, but I've already got Spitfires Symphonic Motions so not sure if they sort of overlap each other? Any thoughts?


----------



## ism (Nov 21, 2020)

AdamKmusic said:


> Thinking about picking up oscillation strings, but I've already got Spitfires Symphonic Motions so not sure if they sort of overlap each other? Any thoughts?



One obvious difference is that OS is solo strings. And you have fewer rhythmic variations, but more control of shape of performances. 

I love the SF evos also, but Ben's libraries have a very different design underlying them. Not coincidentally, he's a cellist himself and you can see in the video that they're inspired by the experience of crafting expressive potato lines on the cello - not orchestrating staccato rhythms for string orchestra.

You can see this design ethos very clearly in his first instrument, the cello arpeggios, which are distinctive in this way in two important ways: 1) they have a rubato option, and 2) they have the normale to sul pont crossfade. This makes an enormous different in making this sound like a real performance by a cellist, rather that a bunch of effect loops. It gives you not just a nice repeated arpeggio patten, but enough control of nuance to really craft the sense of a real performance.

I'm only just started playing with Oscillation strings, so I can't give a detailed account yet, but already I feel the sense in which this same design intentionality is at word - I certain hear it in the demos.

In this sense, it' not incidentally that OS is solo strings, because you get nuances of control at the level of performance that, while they're not necessarily lost entirely in an ensemble, would certainly blur with more players performing their individual nuances in unison. 


Which is just to repeat my general maxim with string libraries - safest thing is to just get them all.


----------



## Monkberry (Nov 21, 2020)

Just picked up Sospiro. Beautiful sounding library (as everyone has stated) and the sale price is very generous. Also bought Pattern Strings earlier and will grab String Flow before the sale is over. I like the fact that Ben is a cellist and composer. The clever concepts and interfaces certainly benefit from this.


----------



## Bakhtin (Nov 22, 2020)

> You can see this design ethos very clearly in his first instrument, the cello arpeggios, which are distinctive in this way in two important ways: 1) they have a rubato option, and 2) they have the normale to sul pont crossfade. This makes an enormous different in making this sound like a real performance by a cellist, rather that a bunch of effect loops. It gives you not just a nice repeated arpeggio patten, but enough control of nuance to really craft the sense of a real performance.



Can I ask which cello library you are referring to re: the arpeggios? Thanks!


----------



## ism (Nov 23, 2020)

Bakhtin said:


> Can I ask which cello library you are referring to re: the arpeggios? Thanks!


The String Flow cellos. as per this track:


----------



## Simeon (Nov 23, 2020)

So if we get a good launch window, I am planning on a special live stream with @Ben Osterhouse Wednesday, November 25 around 4 PM EST. We will be talking about this journey into sample library development and take a look at Oscillation Strings and possibly some of his other libraries.
There also might be a giveaway or two. So come join us.


----------



## dadadave (Nov 23, 2020)

Simeon said:


> Wednesday, November 23 around 4 PM EST.




You probably mean November 25th (also matches with youtube announcement). Just in case somebody is confused.-..


----------



## Simeon (Nov 23, 2020)

dadadave said:


> You probably mean November 25th (also matches with youtube announcement). Just in case somebody is confused.-..



Thanks


----------



## Bakhtin (Nov 24, 2020)

ism said:


> The String Flow cellos. as per this track:



thanks for posting this - much appreciated!


----------



## PavlovsCat (Nov 24, 2020)

I just picked up Sospiro Strings at Loot Audio. They sound beautiful and are a great value. Thank you, Ben. I'm really looking forward to using this library.


----------



## Michel Simons (Nov 25, 2020)

PavlovsCat said:


> I just picked up Sospiro Strings at Loot Audio. They sound beautiful and are a great value. Thank you, Ben. I'm really looking forward to using this library.



Did the same yesterday evening. Now waiting for some more spare time, but that probably isn't going to happen until next year.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 26, 2020)

Just leaving this here. Thanks @Ben Osterhouse and @Simeon


----------



## Ben Osterhouse (Nov 26, 2020)

@doctoremmet Thanks for posting this.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 26, 2020)

Ben Osterhouse said:


> @doctoremmet Thanks for posting this.


My pleasure Ben. It was great to see and hear you chat with my pal Simeon. Very interesting stuff, and every time I’m reminded of how extraordinarily good your string instruments sound. What an achievement! And I’m a sucker for more personal details, such as it’s your dad’s bass we’re hearing and about the room where you do the actual recording. It makes it all extra special for me, like Simeon says, it’s like you hear that spirit coming through in the instruments. You have been one of the most inspiring developers of 2020 for me, and for that I can only express gratitude on this Thanksgiving Day.


----------



## gussunkri (Nov 26, 2020)

If one was to just pick up one of the String Flow libraries for now, which one would one choose? I am thinking the violin because of Fratres, but perhaps it is a bit harsh?


----------



## ism (Nov 26, 2020)

gussunkri said:


> If one was to just pick up one of the String Flow libraries for now, which one would one choose? I am thinking the violin because of Fratres, but perhaps it is a bit harsh?



The cello, curiously, something about physics or some such, has almost as high a range as the violin.


----------



## ism (Nov 26, 2020)

Here’s Fratres mocked up on a cello, incidentally:



Which is impressive for a multisampled legato - though I would imagine that string flow would do this a lot better.


----------



## dadadave (Nov 27, 2020)

Do the Osterhouse libraries ever go on sale, other than on BF? I kept my eye on them for a while but never saw a sale except the vstbuzz/apd(?) thing


----------



## Simeon (Nov 27, 2020)

As a matter of fact, they do ;^)
Loot Audio seems to be Ben's primary distributor of his libraries and ALL of them are currently on special. 
*https://www.lootaudio.com/category/kontakt-instruments/ben-osterhouse (Ben Oseterhouse Libraries On Sale LOOT Audio)*


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Nov 28, 2020)

Any users have thoughts on Pattern Strings? Or maybe some examples of them in action?


----------



## Mark Elba (Nov 28, 2020)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Any users have thoughts on Pattern Strings? Or maybe some examples of them in action?


I've purchased Pattern Strings based on having seen Ben's walkthrough video on Youtube, and it sounds and looks really great and useful.

However, like others I'm still waiting for Ben to fix the zip file that can't be opened on Mac computers.

@Ben Osterhouse is there progress on that?


----------



## Ben Osterhouse (Nov 28, 2020)

I've been revisiting Pattern Strings, and it has some problems unfortunately because what it's trying to do is rather cpu intensive, and I think there may be some bugs on top of that. I think it's a great library actually -- just needs some TLC right now, and the interface is a bit clunky as well. On a whim I just wrote some basic examples with it now: 
While writing it was fine, but playing everything through didn't work without rendering first. I see the problems people have been having, and will get on that soon.

@Mark Elba Have you tried Keka for unzipping?


----------



## Mark Elba (Nov 28, 2020)

Ben Osterhouse said:


> @Mark Elba Have you tried Keka for unzipping?


I was not familiar with Keka (https://www.keka.io/en/). Downloaded it, tried it on the zip, and it works! It does indeed unzip the ben-osterhouse-pattern-strings-v1.4.zip! Yay! Thanks for the tip! I guess now we'll be looking forward to the update!


----------



## TomislavEP (Nov 29, 2020)

My BF purchases this year were mainly hardware ones, but to keep up with the tradition, I've just purchased "Sospiro Strings" from Ben Osterhouse. I've seen and heard a lot of good things about this library, so I've decided to give it a go, as it's currently on discount at Loot Audio. BTW, this is my first purchase on former Kontakt Hub, after a year of pause.

I've just installed the library so it's a bit early for serious conclusions, but this is really a gem. Especially sound-wise, but also in concept and the ease of use. It has limited features and scope, which is more than adequately compensated in its virtues. I have three Albions including Tundra, Chamber Evolutions, British Drama Toolkit, the Artisan Series, Adagietto, and some other string sounds sources, and have a firm feel that "Sospiro Strings" can perfectly match them in certain applications.

Anyway, I'm happy that I've learned about Ben Osterhouse's work and I'm likely to purchase something else from his catalog in the future.


----------



## HardyP (Nov 30, 2020)

How would you guys compare Pattern Strings to lets say Sono´s Ostinato Strings?


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Dec 3, 2020)

I caught up with a few more of Ben's libraries during BF. I already owned a lot, but I bought three more of his libraries--Oscillation Strings, Viola Da Gamba and English Bass.

Excuse me if somebody else has posted this before, but Benjamin Osterhouse has a website now:









Benjamin Osterhouse


Music




ben.osterhouse.org





He still sells everything at Loot Audio, but this is where to go if you want to hire him to play on one of your tracks, and you can sign up for his newsletter. Here's his SoundCloud:










Ben Osterhouse


Listen to Ben Osterhouse | SoundCloud is an audio platform that lets you listen to what you love and share the sounds you create.




soundcloud.com






Also, he has six freebies. Looking forward to playing his bowed music stand.


----------



## Kirk1701 (Dec 3, 2020)

TomislavEP said:


> My BF purchases this year were mainly hardware ones, but to keep up with the tradition, I've just purchased "Sospiro Strings" from Ben Osterhouse. I've seen and heard a lot of good things about this library, so I've decided to give it a go, as it's currently on discount at Loot Audio. BTW, this is my first purchase on former Kontakt Hub, after a year of pause.
> 
> I've just installed the library so it's a bit early for serious conclusions, but this is really a gem. Especially sound-wise, but also in concept and the ease of use. It has limited features and scope, which is more than adequately compensated in its virtues. I have three Albions including Tundra, Chamber Evolutions, British Drama Toolkit, the Artisan Series, Adagietto, and some other string sounds sources, and have a firm feel that "Sospiro Strings" can perfectly match them in certain applications.
> 
> Anyway, I'm happy that I've learned about Ben Osterhouse's work and I'm likely to purchase something else from his catalog in the future.



This is interesting to me. I've been looking at Chamber EVO and BDT for simple sketching. I'm a guitar player, so I'd like to find a way to compose around it, if that makes sense. 

Could you be a bit more specific about how Sospiro compares to the aforementioned libraries?


----------



## TomislavEP (Dec 4, 2020)

Kirk1701 said:


> This is interesting to me. I've been looking at Chamber EVO and BDT for simple sketching. I'm a guitar player, so I'd like to find a way to compose around it if that makes sense.
> 
> Could you be a bit more specific about how Sospiro compares to the aforementioned libraries?



When comparing Sospiro Strings with SA libraries, I had its "tone and feel" in mind first rather than function, although they're also similar in concept. Theoretically, they should ease the writing of otherwise static background string arrangements, not only with their ensemble approach but also with the EVO system that doesn't necessarily need extensive CC automation to achieve the sense of movement.

By its tonal quality, Sospiro Strings is roughly in between BDT and OACE, but closer to the first one. It's based on solo strings recordings, so you can use it for chordal work without that multiplying and build-up effect that you sometimes get when using larger strings ensembles this way. But I also feel that SS could work pretty well for slow solo strings lines, even though it doesn't feature legato. Likewise, I usually use BDT in that manner rather than for textural work, at least for now.

With its included "cold" and "warm" string sustain sounds, SS can sound both "nordic" in the manner of OACE, and intimate chamber-like, in the primary style of BDT (though OACE can also achieve that warmer tone, especially with its vibrato-infused articulations).

All of the mentioned titles should work rather well for creating strings backgrounds. Personally, I most often use strings as an accompaniment to my solo piano and guitar pieces, but I've relatively recently begun to incorporate these EVO type of libraries into my workflow.


----------



## Kirk1701 (Dec 4, 2020)

TomislavEP said:


> When comparing Sospiro Strings with SA libraries, I had its "tone and feel" in mind first rather than function, although they're also similar in concept. Theoretically, they should ease the writing of otherwise static background string arrangements, not only with their ensemble approach but also with the EVO system that doesn't necessarily need extensive CC automation to achieve the sense of movement.
> 
> By its tonal quality, Sospiro Strings is roughly in between BDT and OACE, but closer to the first one. It's based on solo strings recordings, so you can use it for chordal work without that multiplying and build-up effect that you sometimes get when using larger strings ensembles this way. But I also feel that SS could work pretty well for slow solo strings lines, even though it doesn't feature legato. Likewise, I usually use BDT in that manner rather than for textural work, at least for now.
> 
> ...



Thanks! This is very helpful. I'd like to know how you get on with Sospiro as compared with BDT. I really like the extra woodwinds that BDT offers. That clarinet fluttering round the edges is very appealing.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Dec 5, 2020)

Kirk1701 said:


> Thanks! This is very helpful. I'd like to know how you get on with Sospiro as compared with BDT. I really like the extra woodwinds that BDT offers. That clarinet fluttering round the edges is very appealing.


I would also say that for composing around your guitar playing, you might actually like Oscillation Strings more than Sospiro. That's personal, of course, but you should consider it.


----------



## TomislavEP (Dec 5, 2020)

Kirk1701 said:


> Thanks! This is very helpful. I'd like to know how you get on with Sospiro as compared with BDT. I really like the extra woodwinds that BDT offers. That clarinet fluttering round the edges is very appealing.



My pleasure! Yes, the BDT is definitely a great textural tool, especially with some additional processing. But it (IMO) works very well for solo lines too - even without legato - both with the included strings and woodwinds sounds.

If you ignore the woodwinds, I think that Sospiro is equally powerful and intuitive for sketching purposes. It is also less "unpredictable" in tonal nature than SA EVO libraries so it could be more suitable for certain applications.


----------



## JEPA (Dec 5, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Bo, Luke, Uncle Jesse and sherrif Roscoe P. Coltrane! Early eighties memories...


„The Dukes of Hazard“? When I remember?


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 5, 2020)

JEPA said:


> „The Dukes of Hazard“? When I remember?


Correct Jepa. A TV series that nowadays would never be aired any more, with all the confederate flags and stuff.


----------



## gussunkri (Dec 5, 2020)

I tried Oscillation strings for the first time yesterday, and I am very impressed. However, it seems to be very demanding for the cpu. Am I right in thinking that it is because of the time machine?


----------



## JEPA (Dec 5, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Correct Jepa. A TV series that nowadays would never be aired any more, with all the confederate flags and stuff.


it was one of my favorites in my childhood!


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 5, 2020)

JEPA said:


> it was one of my favorites in my childhood!


Same here


----------



## Ben Osterhouse (Dec 5, 2020)

gussunkri said:


> I tried Oscillation strings for the first time yesterday, and I am very impressed. However, it seems to be very demanding for the cpu. Am I right in thinking that it is because of the time machine?


Yes time machine does make it pretty demanding on CPU.


----------



## HardyP (Dec 5, 2020)

HardyP said:


> How would you guys compare Pattern Strings to lets say Sono´s Ostinato Strings?


since some valuable talking is going on about 'the other suspects', I´d like to kindly bump my question...


----------



## Kirk1701 (Dec 5, 2020)

TigerTheFrog said:


> I would also say that for composing around your guitar playing, you might actually like Oscillation Strings more than Sospiro. That's personal, of course, but you should consider it.



I'm not as familiar with Oscillation. I'll have to dive in a bit deeper there. CPU doesn't concern me too much.


----------



## Kirk1701 (Dec 5, 2020)

HardyP said:


> since some valuable talking is going on about 'the other suspects', I´d like to kindly bump my question...



This is of interest to me also. I have Ostinato Noir in the back of my mind from last year.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Dec 5, 2020)

All of Ben's libraries are great. And you can't compare them to ones from other companies, which are usually created by hiring a lot of musicians, recording them in a studio and hiring programmers. 
Ben is one-man performer and programmer, which makes his instruments unique expressions of his musical taste, wide talent skill set, his curiosity about creating unusual sounds, and his personality.

Because they are so unique and offbeat, I think Ben's libraries blend better with libraries that have equally offbeat personalities, like the various Olafur Arnalds ones and Orchestral Tools' Time series, as well as textural string libraries like Sunset Strings and Arkhis, over more traditional Ostinato libraries.


----------



## Kirk1701 (Dec 5, 2020)

TigerTheFrog said:


> All of Ben's libraries are great. And you can't compare them to ones from other companies, which are usually created by hiring a lot of musicians, recording them in a studio and hiring programmers.
> Ben is one-man performer and programmer, which makes his instruments unique expressions of his musical taste, wide talent skill set, his curiosity about creating unusual sounds, and his personality.
> 
> Because they are so unique and offbeat, I think Ben's libraries blend better with libraries that have equally offbeat personalities, like the various Olafur Arnalds ones and Orchestral Tools' Time series, as well as textural string libraries like Sunset Strings and Arkhis, over more traditional Ostinato libraries.



I appreciate this very much.

You mention Arkhis as well. I've been looking hard at it as well. I'm not certain if I want to spend quite so much, though it's on a nice sale at present. 

I'm finding Oscillation Strings to be a bit too throbbing, like a Fender tremolo circuit. Not a bad sound, but not appealing to me. I was hoping for a bit more movement in the tonality.


----------



## gussunkri (Dec 6, 2020)

Ben Osterhouse said:


> Yes time machine does make it pretty demanding on CPU.


Thanks for chiming in! Yes, that was my suspicion. No problem, I was testing them on my laptop, and not on my main rig, so I don't think it will be a big problem. Also, even on my laptop it is manageable. I'll just have to be a bit more strategic in my usage. _Maybe _not every piece I write will require a full Oscillation Strings quintet. (Though right now I have so much fun testing them that it is hard to resist.)

My only luxurious problem: I've been having so much fun with the Oscillation strings that I haven't really gotten around to test the Sospiro strings yet.


----------



## Kirk1701 (Dec 29, 2020)

I picked up Sospiro Strings when it came back on sale at Loot a week or so ago. I was looking for a textural library like Spitfire's Evos or BDT. I frankly didn't want to spend that much, even with the sales. Sospiro was a much easier pill to swallow. 

I've only played with the ensemble patch so far, but I absolutely love it. It sounds great right out of the box, but it's also not difficult to tweak. Some other libraries sound amazing, but need a decoder ring and an advanced degree in quantum physics. I very much appreciate simplicity of use.


----------



## doctoremmet (Feb 9, 2021)

Boom! Pattern Strings 2


----------



## Ben Osterhouse (Feb 9, 2021)

@doctoremmet You found it quickly! More details soon...


----------



## doctoremmet (Feb 9, 2021)

Ben Osterhouse said:


> @doctoremmet You found it quickly! More details soon...


I’ve got bots all over the internet pal!






Demos sound great Ben!


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Feb 9, 2021)

I went to my Loot Audio account and the update was there, so I downloaded it immediately. Did you do it too, doc?

This update is one of the most amazing things Mr. Osterhouse has done to date.  And that's saying a lot. 

Folks, if you don't have Pattern Strings yet....


----------



## Simeon (Feb 9, 2021)

I have been playing around with it some this evening and agree 100% with the comments so far.
Great demo pieces and the intuitive way Ben continues to refine the interface workflow is really exciting. It just inspires you to create. There is also such an organic and genuine nature to the sounds and such that is very compelling.
Well done Ben!


----------



## doctoremmet (Feb 9, 2021)

https://vicontrol.net/community/threads/vstbuzz-60-off-“pattern-strings”-by-ben-osterhouse-normally-€62-now-only-€25.105533/


----------



## sostenuto (Feb 9, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> https://vicontrol.net/community/threads/vstbuzz-60-off-“pattern-strings”-by-ben-osterhouse-normally-€62-now-only-€25.105533/


Has taken priority over several other 'top-of-shortlist' options. So impressed with this talented Creator's offerings.


----------



## chlady (Feb 10, 2021)

Just downloaded the V2 update and GUI does seem better than the old version. I have dragged some rhythms to pattern 1 and pattern 2 but I haven't been able to switch between them or get the keyswitches to work ? Is there any documentation available which I haven't found or anyone have any thoughts on getting this to work ? I'm not sure what I am missing? thanks.
Mac sierra /Kontakt 6.4.2


----------



## Ben Osterhouse (Feb 10, 2021)

Yes I was not sure this would be clear --perhaps a short manual or walkthrough video would be in order.
The "Map" buttons can be used to assign a set of rhythms to a keyswitch. You can click on a map button, then click on one of the colored keys at the very bottom of the keyboard to assign.


----------



## chlady (Feb 10, 2021)

Ben Osterhouse said:


> Yes I was not sure this would be clear --perhaps a short manual or walkthrough video would be in order.
> The "Map" buttons can be used to assign a set of rhythms to a keyswitch. You can click on a map button, then click on one of the colored keys at the very bottom of the keyboard to assign.


 thanks Ben for the info . A video or manual would be helpful especially for this key switching. 

When I drop in the rhythms in they sound and play fine but For some reason when I try and map pattern 1 to the yellow keys the yellow keys disappear. On pattern 2 I can map 3 different rhythms to 3 of the blue keys which does switch to the 3 different sets however all the playable keys go black and I get no sound ??? 
So I'm getting some strange behavior . Are the the key switches working for others ? This is on standalone Kontakt 6.2.4 Mac Sierra 10.12.6


----------



## Ben Osterhouse (Feb 10, 2021)

Hi @chlady can you pm me a screen capture of this?


----------



## Trevor Meier (Feb 11, 2021)

Keyswitches & mapping are working as expected for me


----------



## chlady (Feb 11, 2021)

Ben Osterhouse said:


> Hi @chlady can you pm me a screen capture of this?


will do


----------



## chlady (Feb 11, 2021)

Trevor Meier said:


> Keyswitches & mapping are working as expected for me


what version kontakt mac or PC ?


----------



## Trevor Meier (Feb 11, 2021)

Latest Logic Pro & Kontakt 6 on Mac


----------



## chlady (Feb 13, 2021)

Trevor Meier said:


> Keyswitches & mapping are working as expected for me


It does seem you have to have legato turned on for the rhythms to play correctly and reset to the beginning, with legato off they don't , but there is a fix for that now. 
Also to clear a rhythm from a KS you do have to remap a blank rhythm to clear it permanently from that KS otherwise if you come back to to that KS again it will still be there.


----------



## Kirk1701 (Feb 13, 2021)

I caved and bought Pattern Strings V2 today. The demos sounded so good and useful and the price is a no-brainer.


----------



## sostenuto (Feb 15, 2021)

Strong interest in Viola da Gamba _ (on Loot Audio). Now priced at almost $60. Is this correct ? 
Has price increased ? Not time critical and prefer to wait for future promo a la Pattern Strings ?


----------



## Macrawn (Feb 15, 2021)

Got my first instrument by Osterhouse - Pattern Strings. Joining the ranks as a fan.


----------



## doctoremmet (Feb 16, 2021)

sostenuto said:


> Strong interest in Viola da Gamba _ (on Loot Audio). Now priced at almost $60. Is this correct ?
> Has price increased ? Not time critical and prefer to wait for future promo a la Pattern Strings ?


It is a nice one. IIRC that price has always been $60, but there have been good sales on Loot Audio.


----------



## ThomCSounds (Feb 23, 2021)

Hey everyone!

I've just made a video review / modest short film of me having a walk in the cold of february to the sounds of Pattern Strings.

I had a lot of fun working on this one, I hope you'll like it too!


----------



## Geoff Grace (Mar 13, 2021)

Interesting development:





__





Buy Ben Osterhouse VST Plugins, Ben Osterhouse Instruments and


Buy Ben Osterhouse VST Plugins, Ben Osterhouse Instruments and Effects, Download Online, Ben Osterhouse Free Demo Plugins from Pluginboutique.com




www.pluginboutique.com





Best,

Geoff


----------



## Paul Owen (Mar 13, 2021)

Geoff Grace said:


> Interesting development:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just an FYI for anyone purchasing from Plugin Boutique. I bought Pattern Strings V2 for Kontakt 5.8.1 (or at least hoped I had). Having downloaded it all, i loaded the NKI and saw the "version too old" message. 
I'm currently trying to resolve it with PB.


----------



## frangolupo23 (Mar 26, 2021)

Hey everybody! To appreciate Ben‘s extraordinary libraries (all of the ones I own are) I put a lot of love into this demo of mainly Pattern Strings. There is an exposed Oscillation Strings line later in the piece, too. An organ tone-like sustain is played by Sospiro Strings in the background. I did this to thank Ben for his continuous effort to provide us with astonishing virtual instruments. Would be interested in hearing what you guys think.


----------



## Ben Osterhouse (Mar 28, 2021)

Super cool! I like the way you've used Oscillation Strings, it's very eery. Pattern Strings sounds really gravelly (in a good way) here as well, it sounds like you've added some processing.


----------



## frangolupo23 (Mar 28, 2021)

Ben Osterhouse said:


> Super cool! I like the way you've used Oscillation Strings, it's very eery. Pattern Strings sounds really gravelly (in a good way) here as well, it sounds like you've added some processing.


Thank you, Ben! Yes, I‘ve added compression (Sonible) and saturation (Soundtoys). I felt that it worked really well with the wonderful bite the samples already provide. I love the fact that you put all that powerful determination into the expression of Pattern Strings. It makes working with the instrument really exciting!


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 16, 2021)

I noticed Sospiro is on sale - 25%:

https://www.lootaudio.com/category/kontakt-instruments/ben-osterhouse/sospiro-strings-ben-osterhouse-kontakt


----------



## frangolupo23 (Apr 16, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> I noticed Sospiro is on sale - 25%:
> 
> https://www.lootaudio.com/category/kontakt-instruments/ben-osterhouse/sospiro-strings-ben-osterhouse-kontakt


Anybody who hasn’t got it yet should grab it now. It is a secret weapon for intimate tracks!


----------



## Futchibon (May 24, 2021)

Big props for Ben - I have Sospiro Strings, Viola da Gamba and English Bass and love them!

With the Spitfire spring sale on now, I'm interested in NEO, although Cory said in his video that Sospiro Strings covers a lot of the territory that NEO and TUNDRA does at a fraction of the price. I already have TUNDRA and also OACE along with Sospiro Strings, so will I benefit a lot from NEO? It's down to $269 but that's still way more than SS. Also looking at KEPLER ORCHESTRA too which seems to be unique in a lot of ways, so might buy that instead....thanks!


----------



## frangolupo23 (May 26, 2021)

Futchibon said:


> Big props for Ben - I have Sospiro Strings, Viola da Gamba and English Bass and love them!
> 
> With the Spitfire spring sale on now, I'm interested in NEO, although Cory said in his video that Sospiro Strings covers a lot of the territory that NEO and TUNDRA does at a fraction of the price. I already have TUNDRA and also OACE along with Sospiro Strings, so will I benefit a lot from NEO? It's down to $269 but that's still way more than SS. Also looking at KEPLER ORCHESTRA too which seems to be unique in a lot of ways, so might buy that instead....thanks!


Kepler does seem interesting soundwise, but I‘d be worried that it‘s a CPU monster. If you don‘t have Ben’s Pattern Strings yet, you might want to get that instead even though the patterns Kepler offers are different. They’re less inventive and characteristic.


----------



## Futchibon (May 26, 2021)

frangolupo23 said:


> Kepler does seem interesting soundwise, but I‘d be worried that it‘s a CPU monster. If you don‘t have Ben’s Pattern Strings yet, you might want to get that instead even though the patterns Kepler offers are different. They’re less inventive and characteristic.


Thanks, yep I took the plunge with Kepler, will try it out this weekend hopefully. IT doesn't strike me as an instant gratification library like OACE but one you need to invest a bit of thought into to get good results. Hopefully my PC will keep up!

And I'm sure I'll get all of Ben's libraries, it's only a matter of time


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (May 29, 2021)

String Flow Cello is now $25 (normally $49) at *Plugin Boutique*.

String Flow Cello was originally released as String Flow, as it came before the other String Flows. In fact it was a slightly different version, as the update made it a lot more powerful. (You can see what it was in the link below.) It was Ben's second library after Cello Textures, but I hadn't heard of him before.

I posted about String Flow *HERE* and there quickly were a lot of enthusiastic comments. I tracked down Ben on Facebook and gave him the link to the thread, as I thought he'd like to know about it. So I feel proud to be the one who first got Ben involved in our forum, although I know he would have eventually.

And what subsequently happened was that he would often respond to feedback here with improvements on his libraries. It's been a very good relationship for all of us, I think. And he just keeps going on and on....


----------



## Kurosawa (May 29, 2021)

Ohhh great!


----------



## Futchibon (May 29, 2021)

TigerTheFrog said:


> String Flow Cello is now $25 (normally $49) at *Plugin Boutique*.
> 
> String Flow Cello was originally released as String Flow, as it came before the other String Flows. In fact it was a slightly different version, as the update made it a lot more powerful. (You can see what it was in the link below.) It was Ben's second library after Cello Textures, but I hadn't heard of him before.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (May 31, 2021)

And now Sospiro Strings is 16 euros at VSTBuzz! (Normally 46 euros)

Get it *HERE*


----------



## runningruan (May 31, 2021)

TigerTheFrog said:


> And now Sospiro Strings is 16 euros at VSTBuzz! (Normally 46 euros)
> 
> Get it *HERE*


That did it, been wanting to get this for some time, kept looking at it the past couple of weeks when other sales were going on, and now it's finally time to buy it. Thank you for the heads up! 

Loving the libraries by Ben!


----------



## Kurosawa (Jun 1, 2021)

Oh my wallet likes these incredible deals! Thank you for the info!


----------



## AdamKmusic (Jun 1, 2021)

$16 is a steal! A must buy especially at that price!


----------



## Alchemedia (Jun 1, 2021)

AdamKmusic said:


> $16 is a steal! A must buy especially at that price!


$18.15 USD


----------



## Bemused (Jun 1, 2021)

Can't praise Sospiro enough. Now Pattern Strings is half price at Plugin Boutique as well.
Pattern Strings


----------



## AdamKmusic (Jun 1, 2021)

Hmm been quite tempted by PS in the past, i assume it's solo strings too?


----------



## Bemused (Jun 1, 2021)

AdamKmusic said:


> Hmm been quite tempted by PS in the past, i assume it's solo strings too?


Bass, Cello Viola, Violin


----------



## AdamKmusic (Jun 1, 2021)

I picked it up! It’s amazing! Straight into the track I’m working on!


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 1, 2021)

AdamKmusic said:


> I picked it up! It’s amazing! Straight into the track I’m working on!


Welcome to Club BOSS.


----------



## Mikro93 (Jun 7, 2021)

THANK YOU Ben, for this amazing gem of a library. This is all Sospiro, with a touch of saturation and sample rate reducer on the bass.

Take care, everyone


----------



## pfmusic (Jun 7, 2021)

Picked up Sospiro Strings. Wow, what a beautiful library for this price. 

Thanks Ben!


----------



## Obi-Wan Spaghetti (Jun 7, 2021)

Please do 65% off Oscillation Strings next!


----------



## Skaggsy (Jun 25, 2021)

New member, first time poster: 

However I would like to join everyone here by saying, Thank you to Ben Osterhouse - as well. Your work on these virtual instruments are authentic, and definitely stand out amongst the rest. I am always on the lookout for what you're going to do next! 

BTW- "Cello textures" ---OH what a treasure that is!


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jun 28, 2021)

This has been announced elsewhere on this forum, but I thought the followers of this post would be especially interested...

Ben Osterhouse is going to be a guest this Wednesday on the Composers Roundtable podcast, June 30th at 2PM EST. 

There will be a GIVEAWAY for those who leave a comment after the episode is up (not the live one). We will announce the winner by the next episode.

Hope to see you then!


----------



## Ben Osterhouse (Jul 3, 2021)

Glad to be on the podcast! The give away is for Pattern Strings, and along those lines, I just listened to this demo of that library from earlier in the thread, and wanted to share it again:


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jul 20, 2021)

According to Facebook, today is Ben Osterhouse's birthday. 

Show him some appreciation!


----------



## Niah2 (Jul 20, 2021)

Happy birthday sample-scripting music genius Ben Osterhouse !


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 20, 2021)

Hi @Ben Osterhouse - congratulations! Happy birthday & thanks for all the beautiful instruments and musicality!

❤️


----------



## pcohen12 (Jul 20, 2021)

Happy happy birthday, @Ben Osterhouse! Here’s to another year of inspiring and enabling creativity in those around you 😊


----------



## Mikro93 (Jul 20, 2021)

Oh yeah!
Happy birthday, stringed friend!


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 20, 2021)

Mikro93 said:


> Oh yeah!
> Happy birthday, stringed friend!


What. No completely distorted-to-oblivion Viola da Gamba birthday song?


----------



## Mikro93 (Jul 20, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> What. No completely distorted-to-oblivion Viola da Gamba birthday song?


Ha ha, sorry, I couldn't make it on the day, but I'll see what I can do :D


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 21, 2021)

@TigerTheFrog @Simeon @Ben Osterhouse
@secondtiersound 

Loved your podcast the other day!

Have y’all subscribed yet? This one deserves a larger following! (Which I’m sure it’ll succeed in getting)




















__





Episode 4 - Ben Osterhouse — Composers Roundtable — Overcast







overcast.fm






I have subscribed on both YT and in my favourite podcatcher app. I will also leave a five star review on Apple Podcasts, which I’m always told by every podcaster I have ever met is really important for the discovery algos to recognize a new podcast and present it to new listeners.


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 14, 2021)

Tonight I will attend a great concert (first one since the lockdown has been lifted slightly) in my hometown Groningen.

8 celli! I have been playing this music a lot this past week in anticipation and I swear every single time I’m kind of hearing it like it is a new @Ben Osterhouse Kontakt instrument library


----------



## Markrs (Aug 14, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Tonight I will attend a great concert (first one since the lockdown has been lifted slightly) in my hometown Groningen.
> 
> 8 celli! I have been playing this music a lot this past week in anticipation and I swear every single time I’m kind if hearing it like it is a new @Ben Osterhouse Kontakt instrument library



Sounds amazing! I hope you enjoy the concert Temme


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 14, 2021)

https://www.noorderzon.nl/programma/programma-items/dunja-jocic-cello-octet-amsterdam-michael-gordon


----------



## Alchemedia (Aug 14, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> 8 celli! I have been playing this music a lot this past week in anticipation and I swear every single time I’m kind of hearing it like it is a new @Ben Osterhouse Kontakt instrument library



I can do that with an octopus and one Bazantar.


----------



## Ben Osterhouse (Aug 14, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Tonight I will attend a great concert (first one since the lockdown has been lifted slightly) in my hometown Groningen.
> 
> 8 celli! I have been playing this music a lot this past week in anticipation and I swear every single time I’m kind of hearing it like it is a new @Ben Osterhouse Kontakt instrument library



Cool piece! Yeah, I hear what you mean.


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 14, 2021)

Ben Osterhouse said:


> Cool piece! Yeah, I hear what you mean.


It was an awesome concert. It moved me to tears, hearing really talented people play again, after 12+ months of lockdown. Even during the one hour concert I had Ben Osterhouse Oscillation Strings vibes!!


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## ism (Aug 14, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Tonight I will attend a great concert (first one since the lockdown has been lifted slightly) in my hometown Groningen.
> 
> 8 celli! I have been playing this music a lot this past week in anticipation and I swear every single time I’m kind of hearing it like it is a new @Ben Osterhouse Kontakt instrument library



Well I was feeling pretty content with String Flow, Oscillation Strings and Sospiro Strings (all of which are wonderful) before you went and posted that.

But now I'm think I'm going to need to pick up pattern strings also. #curseyoudoctoremment


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 14, 2021)

ism said:


> Well I was feeling pretty content with String Flow, Oscillation Strings and Sospiro Strings (all of which are wonderful) before you went and posted that.
> 
> But now I'm think I'm going to need to pick up pattern strings also. #curseyoudoctoremment


Oh. But you do. By the way Ben, I picked up Secco as well the other day, so I can now brag “I have ALL of the BO stuff”! ❤️ - and oh boy… how did I sleep on Secco???


----------



## Double Helix (Aug 14, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


>



This fascinating piece somewhat reminds me of a musical mobius strip (if such a thing exists)


----------



## ism (Aug 14, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Oh. But you do.


Seriously though, that piece holds a wonderful musicality that I've never quite encountered before. And by wonderful coincidence, there's elements of it that are eminently approachable with Ben's instruments.


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 14, 2021)

It was a great experience. There were two dancers, and the choreography was incredible. They were dressed in black leather suits, and their movements conjured up images - I kid you not - of insect larves metamorphosing into full insects, shedding old skin but also of… well… the alien mother of the Alien franchise. This… combined with the kaleidoscopic music, shifting patterns and the lighting made it somewhat of an otherworldly experience. Fantastic performance of all eight cello players and the two dancers.


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 14, 2021)

Double Helix said:


> This fascinating piece somewhat reminds me of a musical mobius strip (if such a thing exists)


I like how it’s also an 8!


----------



## sostenuto (Aug 14, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Oh. But you do. By the way Ben, I picked up Secco as well the other day, so I can now brag “I have ALL of the BO stuff”! ❤️ - and oh boy… how did I sleep on Secco???


Good to see the Concert was great !

Now pushed to finally get Viola da Gamba !! ❣️ Loot Audio has modest sale.


----------



## Ben Osterhouse (Sep 12, 2021)

Here is a new review of Pattern Strings!


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Sep 15, 2021)

So I just bought Pattern Strings & Oscillator Strings and love the results I’m getting. Here is my first experiment with them, blended with Chris Hein Solo Cello for #composer day


----------



## dhmusic (Sep 15, 2021)

Baronvonheadless said:


> So I just bought Pattern Strings & Oscillator Strings and love the results I’m getting. Here is my first experiment with them, blended with Chris Hein Solo Cello for #composer day



Wow this is really beautiful. Nicely done.


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Sep 15, 2021)

dhmusic said:


> Wow this is really beautiful. Nicely done.


Thank you very much, these libraries are very satisfying. I did this in about an hour, after only having these libraries for a few hours and experimenting with them. Basically write themselves heh


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Sep 15, 2021)

String Flow bundle is on sale so I think I'm going to go for that. It's interesting at first I wanted the viola da gamba, but I think I can wait for that and Sospiro and secco. At the moment I hear a lot of wonderful combinations at play between Pattern, Oscillation & String Flows. I can fill in other gaps with other libraries. I hear so many legato melodies I can use Joshua Bell Violin and Chris Hein Cello on top of String Flows....about to buy and download now


----------



## Alchemedia (Sep 15, 2021)

Sospiro is great too!


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Sep 15, 2021)

First experiment with String Flow mixed with Pattern & Oscillator strings and Miroire horn/choir & a bit of timpani


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Sep 16, 2021)

I hope I'm not over sharing but these libraries are very inspiring! They sound so real.

Here's day two experiment with the trifecta I purchased.


----------



## Ben Osterhouse (Sep 16, 2021)

Baronvonheadless said:


> I hope I'm not over sharing but these libraries are very inspiring! They sound so real.
> 
> Here's day two experiment with the trifecta I purchased.



Awesome!


----------



## Obi-Wan Spaghetti (Sep 16, 2021)

Everytime i hear String Flow i think of The Leftover series score.


----------



## dnblankedelman (Sep 16, 2021)

Baronvonheadless said:


> I hope I'm not over sharing but these libraries are very inspiring! They sound so real.


Not in the slightest, really enjoying your music. I've now listened to the original YT video you posted I don't know how many times.


----------



## bill5 (Sep 16, 2021)

Oh great interest me in even MORE plugins. Sadistic bastards.


----------



## Alchemedia (Sep 16, 2021)

Very nice Michael! 
BTW, Ben really should give you a raise.


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Sep 16, 2021)

Ben Osterhouse said:


> Awesome!


Thank you Ben, nice to hear from the man himself! Love your libraries and your playing. Any plans to script a legato solo instrument? I accidentally found your Easter egg when you click your logo on oscillator strings I think it was? Nice surprise and beautiful little sample!


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Sep 16, 2021)

dnblankedelman said:


> Not in the slightest, really enjoying your music. I've now listened to the original YT video you posted I don't know how many times.


Thank you! I think I’m going to make that into a full piece. I really like that one and I can’t believe it was my first test haha. Got lucky I guess.


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Sep 16, 2021)

Alchemedia said:


> Very nice Michael!
> BTW, Ben really should give you a raise.


Hahaha, if Ben wants to sponsor me I’m down  

I’ll rep his products like a mother fucker! And I still want to get sospiro/viola/secco. I’m just broke now and honestly should have stopped at one but had to get these 3 😂😈🤙🏼


----------



## Bemused (Sep 17, 2021)

"I’ll rep his products like a mother fucker! And I still want to get sospiro/viola/secco. I’m just broke now and honestly should have stopped at one but had to get these 3"

If money is tight I do recommend Cello Textures (currently half price at PB). So useful.
https://www.pluginboutique.com/manufacturers/291-Ben-Osterhouse


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 17, 2021)

Great reminder for me to use Cello Textures once more. Pretty cool one indeed.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Sep 17, 2021)

I'm waiting for a nice sale on Oscillation Strings. I have Pattern Strings and Sospiro Strings, and will probably pick up Cello Textures during the current sale. Pattern Strings and Sospiro Strings are both quite lovely, especially for the prices I got them for.


----------



## ism (Sep 17, 2021)

Baronvonheadless said:


> I hope I'm not over sharing but these libraries are very inspiring!


Post more!


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Sep 17, 2021)

Bemused said:


> "I’ll rep his products like a mother fucker! And I still want to get sospiro/viola/secco. I’m just broke now and honestly should have stopped at one but had to get these 3"
> 
> If money is tight I do recommend Cello Textures (currently half price at PB). So useful.
> https://www.pluginboutique.com/manufacturers/291-Ben-Osterhouse


Done.


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Sep 17, 2021)

Well I just got cello textures as well. FML haha
Decided to wait for Sospiro and secco until they go on sale somewhere. 
Also just grabbed Bunker strings 2.

So now I'm making a template with Osterhouse's stuff and Bunker Strings. Think they'll go together very well.


----------



## ism (Sep 17, 2021)

Baronvonheadless said:


> Well I just got cello textures as well. FML haha
> Decided to wait for Sospiro and secco until they go on sale somewhere.
> Also just grabbed Bunker strings 2.
> 
> So now I'm making a template with Osterhouse's stuff and Bunker Strings. Think they'll go together very well.


And I think they each go really well with Spitfire Studio Strings and LCO. 

Something about the crunchiness in the dryness, maybe. Not sure. But they really do sound nice together.


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 17, 2021)

@ism That’s it. LCO and SStS will be my next Spitfire purchases. Been eyeing the first one since the spring sale (when I ended up buying BHCT) and the latter is now on my radar because I think it’ll mix really well with BHCT.


----------



## Alchemedia (Sep 17, 2021)

Baronvonheadless said:


> Well I just got cello textures as well. FML haha
> Decided to wait for Sospiro and secco until they go on sale somewhere.
> Also just grabbed Bunker strings 2.
> 
> So now I'm making a template with Osterhouse's stuff and Bunker Strings. Think they'll go together very well.


Are you sufficiently texturized yet?


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Sep 17, 2021)

ism said:


> And I think they each go really well with Spitfire Studio Strings and LCO.
> 
> Something about the crunchiness in the dryness, maybe. Not sure. But they really do sound nice together.


As far as spitfire textural goes I only have OACE, Tundra & BDT but I think they will blend nicely with those as well. Really tho I think they will blend perfectly with Felt Blisko that I have. A library that I'm honestly surprised I don't see often talked about here. They are magical and blend very well.

I used a bit of the blisko violin in that YouTube video for composer day on top of Ben's Oscillator and Pattern Strings and it was so ace


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Sep 17, 2021)

Alchemedia said:


> Are you sufficiently texturized yet?


Probably, now, yes.


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Sep 17, 2021)

Alright my friends, was inspired today to really go at it.
Here we have Ben's Oscillator strings, Pattern Strings, Cello Textures, & String Flows mixed with Bunker Samples v2, Tallin's Cello (literally one quick line) and Tallins female choir. With a bit of Albion Solstice drums/Hammers sudo at the end.


----------



## jbuhler (Sep 17, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> @ism That’s it. LCO and SStS will be my next Spitfire purchases. Been eyeing the first one since the spring sale (when I ended up buying BHCT) and the latter is now on my radar because I think it’ll mix really well with BHCT.


I’m pretty sure you will love LCO. And it has a lot of articulations you won’t find anywhere.


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Oct 6, 2021)

Been getting along very well with Ben’s stuff. I don’t have sospiro yet but I know they blend well with pattern and oscillation strings so I did my own attempt to pair them with oace as a sub for what I’d do with sospiro in their place. Added some bunker strings and some secret stuff.


----------



## ism (Oct 6, 2021)

Baronvonheadless said:


> Been getting along very well with Ben’s stuff. I don’t have sospiro yet but I know they blend well with pattern and oscillation strings so I did my own attempt to pair them with oace as a sub for what I’d do with sospiro in their place. Added some bunker strings and some secret stuff.



Do you have Orchestral Swarm?


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Oct 6, 2021)

ism said:


> Do you have Orchestral Swarm?


No I don’t but I know it was created for documentary stuff. Always interested me!


----------



## ism (Oct 6, 2021)

Baronvonheadless said:


> No I don’t but I know it was created for documentary stuff. Always interested me!


It’s just some of the texture in that piece felt like they wanted to evolve into pointalism.

Very nice piece, and a compelling demo of Ben’s libs.


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Oct 6, 2021)

ism said:


> It’s just some of the texture in that piece reminded felt like they wanted to evolve into pointalism.
> 
> Very nice piece, and a compelling demo of Ben’s libs.


Thank you man! Yeah I think that was my combination of oscillation strings and bunker strings plucked feature with OT’s whisper. :0


----------



## Mikro93 (Oct 20, 2021)

I don't think I've seen it posted here:

String Flow Violin 50% off on PluginBoutique til the end of the month (Oct 31st):









String Flow Violin


String Flow Violin, String Flow Violin plugin, buy String Flow Violin, download String Flow Violin trial, Ben Osterhouse String Flow Violin




www.pluginboutique.com





I'll get it


----------



## Ben Osterhouse (Nov 15, 2021)

Hi Composers,

I’m working with Native Instruments to release a new Kontakt Player library, and I am looking for beta testers.

To be a beta tester, you will be required to go through a Questionnaire and then write a short sketch using the library.

Here is the Questionnaire: https://forms.gle/djJmEPbZug5pp56v5

Apply here: https://forms.gle/YHi94CbWssi29Q1M7

Cheers!
Ben


----------



## pcohen12 (Nov 15, 2021)

Exciting stuff!! @Ben Osterhouse , can you make those forms accessible to the public?


----------



## Ben Osterhouse (Nov 15, 2021)

Yes, thank you for letting me know! I have updated the permissions.


----------



## Bemused (Nov 15, 2021)

This brilliant news Ben. Well deserved.


----------



## Futchibon (Nov 16, 2021)

Awesome, can't wait!


----------



## Trevor Meier (Nov 16, 2021)

Fantastic!


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Nov 20, 2021)

So here is a brand new composition featuring SOLELY the Pathfinder Cello, by Ben Osterhouse. Been beta testing it for a few weeks, so far no kinks and it's absolutely game changing!


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 20, 2021)

So many cool libs to consider, yet Viola da Gamba is Priority 1 ! Hope to see some user examples here soon. Will add regardless.


----------



## Futchibon (Nov 20, 2021)

sostenuto said:


> So many cool libs to consider, yet Viola da Gamba is Priority 1 ! Hope to see some user examples here soon. Will add regardless.


Yeah love Sospiro Strings, just beautiful


----------



## Futchibon (Nov 20, 2021)

Baronvonheadless said:


> So here is a brand new composition featuring SOLELY the Pathfinder Cello, by Ben Osterhouse. Been beta testing it for a few weeks, so far no kinks and it's absolutely game changing!



What did you use on this? Very nice!


----------



## Futchibon (Nov 20, 2021)

@Ben Osterhouse any idea on release date/price?


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Nov 20, 2021)

Futchibon said:


> What did you use on this? Very nice!



Thanks man!

On ‘Mirror Image’ it’s 100% pathfinder cello.

‘First glimpse of Winter’ is 90% alder violin and alder cello with about 10% Sospiro Strings. (I believe. Can’t remember)


----------



## Ben Osterhouse (Nov 20, 2021)

Futchibon said:


> @Ben Osterhouse any idea on release date/price?


The release date for Pathfinder Cello is Jan 1st, and the price will be $90 USD.


----------



## Alchemedia (Nov 20, 2021)

Ben Osterhouse said:


> The release date for Pathfinder Cello is Jan 1st, and the price will be $90 USD.


GPS included?


----------



## Futchibon (Nov 20, 2021)

Ben Osterhouse said:


> The release date for Pathfinder Cello is Jan 1st, and the price will be $90 USD.


Awesome, a no brainer purchase, a happy new year indeed!


----------



## PaxJupp (Nov 20, 2021)

@Ben Osterhouse I am assuming this will be released on NI website or through Loot Audio? The demo via @Baronvonheadless sounds really great btw - can’t wait to hear more & see walkthroughs a bravo!


----------



## Ben Osterhouse (Nov 20, 2021)

It will be released on my own website as well as on Loot Audio.


----------



## Futchibon (Nov 30, 2021)

Lootaudio is doing https://www.lootaudio.com/category/kontakt-instruments/ben-osterhouse (50% off Ben's prducts) for the next three days....

Bought Oscillation Strings, another winner!


----------



## Paul Owen (Nov 30, 2021)

Just bought Sospiro Strings...bloody marvellous library. How's Oscillation Strings in the CPU?


----------



## Futchibon (Nov 30, 2021)

Paul Owen said:


> Just bought Sospiro Strings...bloody marvellous library. How's Oscillation Strings in the CPU?


Fine on the CPU, and a perfect complement to the beautiful Sospiro!


----------



## Paul Owen (Dec 1, 2021)

Futchibon said:


> Fine on the CPU, and a perfect complement to the beautiful Sospiro!


Sweet!


----------



## dozicusmaximus (Dec 3, 2021)

Just picked up Cello Textures. Looking forward to getting weird this weekend.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Dec 3, 2021)

Futchibon said:


> Lootaudio is doing https://www.lootaudio.com/category/kontakt-instruments/ben-osterhouse (50% off Ben's prducts) for the next three days....
> 
> Bought Oscillation Strings, another winner!


Damn. Missed this one. Was looking forward to Oscillation Strings.


----------



## Futchibon (Dec 3, 2021)

Justin L. Franks said:


> Damn. Missed this one. Was looking forward to Oscillation Strings.


Loot Audio and Plugin Boutique have sales on Ben's libraries reasonably regularly, so shouldn't have to wait too long for the next one. Highly recommended!


----------



## Obi-Wan Spaghetti (Dec 3, 2021)

Futchibon said:


> Loot Audio and Plugin Boutique have sales on Ben's libraries reasonably regularly, so shouldn't have to wait too long for the next one. Highly recommended!


Yea i I've seen them go lower than 50% off.


----------



## Obi-Wan Spaghetti (Dec 3, 2021)

And they're still 35% off at PB.


----------



## kgdrum (Dec 3, 2021)

Justin L. Franks said:


> Damn. Missed this one. Was looking forward to Oscillation Strings.


Same here I thought it was still on sale today .


----------



## Ben Osterhouse (Dec 4, 2021)

We heard from a number of people who missed the end of the sale, so we extended it a couple days. 
Yes, the sales are different between PB and Loot Audio. In general sales will be similar across both of these platforms --there was just a mix up in communication this time.


----------



## wunderflo (Dec 4, 2021)

Baronvonheadless said:


> Alright my friends, was inspired today to really go at it.
> Here we have Ben's Oscillator strings, Pattern Strings, Cello Textures, & String Flows mixed with Bunker Samples v2, Tallin's Cello (literally one quick line) and Tallins female choir. With a bit of Albion Solstice drums/Hammers sudo at the end.



really amazing work. I love it. Would you mind to please tell me which of these libraries you used on these very slow portamento / pitch-bendy / gliding notes that are especially prominent in the very beginning? Sorry, hard to describe. I hope you know what I mean.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Dec 5, 2021)

Ben Osterhouse said:


> We heard from a number of people who missed the end of the sale, so we extended it a couple days.
> Yes, the sales are different between PB and Loot Audio. In general sales will be similar across both of these platforms --there was just a mix up in communication this time.


Thanks Ben! Just picked up Oscillation Strings from Loot. $42.25, great deal. Now I have Pattern Strings, Sospiro Strings, and Oscillation Strings, which thanks to various sales, ended up being around $90 total. All three are amazing libraries.


----------



## Obi-Wan Spaghetti (Dec 5, 2021)

Justin L. Franks said:


> Thanks Ben! Just picked up Oscillation Strings from Loot. $42.25, great deal. Now I have Pattern Strings, Sospiro Strings, and Oscillation Strings, which thanks to various sales, ended up being around $90 total. All three are amazing libraries.


Now all you need is String Flow if you want to do Max Richter kind of music.


----------



## Studio E (Dec 5, 2021)

Wow, these were not at all on my radar. Thanks for pointing to these. Really awesome, unique stuff!


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Dec 12, 2021)

Oscillation Strings is phenomenal. I'm generally not a fan of portamento legatos, but the way its done here is amazing. The scripting for the voice leading is quite good too.

I really would like to see some sort of ensemble mode though. Just something where it chooses which instrument for each note based on the chords you play would be fine, but to really take it to the next level, it could have additional ensemble types to choose from. A standard quartet (V1-V2-Va-Vc), a quartet including bass (V1-Va-Vc-Cb), and quintet (V1-V2-Va-Vc-Cb) would be great, even if for simplicity it needed to limit the polyphony to four or five note chords in those modes.


----------



## Futchibon (Dec 12, 2021)

Justin L. Franks said:


> Oscillation Strings is phenomenal. I'm generally not a fan of portamento legatos, but the way its done here is amazing. The scripting for the voice leading is quite good too.
> 
> I really would like to see some sort of ensemble mode though. Just something where it chooses which instrument for each note based on the chords you play would be fine, but to really take it to the next level, it could have additional ensemble types to choose from. A standard quartet (V1-V2-Va-Vc), a quartet including bass (V1-Va-Vc-Cb), and quintet (V1-V2-Va-Vc-Cb) would be great, even if for simplicity it needed to limit the polyphony to four or five note chords in those modes.


It's great isn't it? And pairs so well with Sospiro. Looking forward to the Pathfinder Cello in the New Year


----------



## PaxJupp (Dec 31, 2021)

@Ben Osterhouse Is the pathfinder cello still being released tomorrow January 1st 2022?

Happy New Year BTW!


----------



## Ben Osterhouse (Dec 31, 2021)

Happy New Year too! No, it will not be released January 1st unfortunately. Still a little more work out with NI, and also there are actually some fixes on my end which I am realizing really need to happen. Thanks for asking!


----------



## Obi-Wan Spaghetti (Jan 10, 2022)

65% off "Oscillation Strings" by Ben Osterhouse


"Oscillation Strings" offers a unique approach to creating intimate, gentle, repeating string swells by providing a collection of 3 different Rhythmic Styles and user controlled Custom Swells in one easy to understand interface.




vstbuzz.com










Instantly Inspiring, Impactful and Emotional Strings - Oscillation Strings by Ben Osterhouse


Hey everyone! How are you guys doing today? In the video, you'll hear me sing on one of my tracks played with the library, you'll see me use the library in context with other instruments and on its own. ➡️ Buy Oscillation Strings by Ben Osterhouse (65% Off at VST Buzz for a Limited Time) -...




vi-control.net


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 11, 2022)

I just noticed this interview with @Ben Osterhouse - I haven’t watched it yet but I will shortly. Also here to chime in to say people should really check out the current Oscillation Strings deal.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 11, 2022)

@ThomCSounds did this video:


----------



## ThomCSounds (Jan 11, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> @ThomCSounds did this video:



Thank you for sharing @doctoremmet !


----------



## Paul Owen (Jan 11, 2022)

How's the CPU hit on this bad boy? 

Always wanted to buy OS but can't be arsed faffing around with settings just to use it. I have to say though that Sospiro Strings and Pattern Strings are amazing.


----------



## ThomCSounds (Jan 11, 2022)

Paul Owen said:


> How's the CPU hit on this bad boy?
> 
> Always wanted to buy OS but can't be arsed faffing around with settings just to use it. I have to say though that Sospiro Strings and Pattern Strings are amazing.


It's not the most lightweight library, probably not the worst either. You can purge some of the sections / modes and the legato samples take more CPU too. It's always a question whether it's worth the extra CPU usage or not. 

For example, the CPU hit on the IK Multimedia tape collection is pretty high, but I love it so much that I always find the room to use it :D


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 11, 2022)

Thom, this song is hauntingly beautiful - I am such a fan of your music and your fantastic voice. Thanks for sharing your music. Has it been released yet?


----------



## ThomCSounds (Jan 11, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Thom, this song is hauntingly beautiful - I am such a fan of your music and your fantastic voice. Thanks for sharing your music. Has it been released yet?


Thanks so much Temme! It is the last track of my album Hypothermic Love. You have that album already actually :  :D

I don't want to hijack the thread with my stuff though . We can discuss more of the song on the review thread maybe?


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 11, 2022)

Lol! I have so many Bandcamp albums Thom. I apparently lost track! I’ll definitely give it a spin tonight. ❤️


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 11, 2022)

And to get us on topic: great demonstration of Ben’s very good instrument! (Apologies for the hijack!)


----------



## ThomCSounds (Jan 11, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Lol! I have so many Bandcamp albums Thom. I apparently lost track! I’ll definitely give it a spin tonight. ❤️


No worries at all haha! :D



doctoremmet said:


> And to get us on topic: great demonstration of Ben’s very good instrument! (Apologies for the hijack!)


Thank you! I don't know which one is my favourite yet of his collection. I'll have to do a comparison / a demo with all of them combined maybe haha


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 11, 2022)

ThomCSounds said:


> No worries at all haha! :D
> 
> 
> Thank you! I don't know which one is my favourite yet of his collection. I'll have to do a comparison / a demo with all of them combined maybe haha


I have collected them all, and I have to say I absolutely love Oscillation Strings, Sospiro and also Secco Strings (which took me a while to “get”). But frankly, they’re all great.


----------



## ThomCSounds (Jan 11, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> I have collected them all, and I have to say I absolutely love Oscillation Strings, Sospiro and also Secco Strings (which took me a while to “get”). But frankly, they’re all great.


Haven't tried out Secco Strings yet but it looks like a great sound design tool!


----------



## sostenuto (Jan 11, 2022)

Delighted with super vstBUZZ deal for Oscillation Strings ! Next priority is Viola da Gamba, before getting back to Ben O's mainstream creations.


----------



## Simeon (Jan 11, 2022)

Here is a livestream replay shortly after Oscillation Strings was released.
I also had a wonderful time talking to Ben about his instrument libraries. Enjoy:


----------



## carlc (Jan 11, 2022)

The String Flow series looked interesting since it is not something that I have in my other string libraries. Does anyone know if there is a way to control the speed of the chord arpeggio or synchronize it with the DAW tempo?


----------



## Simeon (Jan 11, 2022)

carlc said:


> The String Flow series looked interesting since it is not something that I have in my other string libraries. Does anyone know if there is a way to control the speed of the chord arpeggio or synchronize it with the DAW tempo?


These are synced to your DAW tempo.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Jan 11, 2022)

Oscillation Strings for €25 (~$28) is an amazing deal!


----------



## carlc (Jan 11, 2022)

Justin L. Franks said:


> Oscillation Strings for €25 (~$28) is an amazing deal!


I have Kepler and Symphonic Motions from Spitfire which do pulses (with rebowing). Oscillation Strings might add a different flavor from those with built-in swell, etc. but probably too similar for me if I am understanding the demos. Had I not already purchased the Spitfire libraries, I could have saved quite a bit with Oscillation Strings!


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Jan 11, 2022)

carlc said:


> I have Kepler and Symphonic Motions from Spitfire which do pulses (with rebowing). Oscillation Strings might add a different flavor from those with built-in swell, etc. but probably too similar for me if I am understanding the demos. Had I not already purchased the Spitfire libraries, I could have saved quite a bit with Oscillation Strings!


I have both Kepler and Symphonic Motions as well, and I think Oscillation Strings is definitely sufficiently different from them, especially for $28.


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Jan 11, 2022)

Extremely different yet similar libraries. I love them. There's a secret aspect of them that I use heavily that totally changes their utility and even Ben really loved how I was using them, mentioned I was using them in a way he didn't really think of. His new library takes that usage further and I can't wait for you all to hear it. 

Oscillation strings is probably my fav library Ben made (until his new one is released). 

I'll put it this way, symphonic motions doesn't have a legato function.


----------



## Bemused (Jan 29, 2022)

The latest from Ben is now available at Loot audio and on Ben's site
https://www.lootaudio.com/category/kontakt-instruments/ben-osterhouse/pathfinder-cello
https://osterhousesounds.com/product/pathfinder-cello/


----------



## Leo (Jan 29, 2022)

Ben is pure genius.
So clever programming. So brilliant idea.
I wish Pathfinder violas, violins, bass.


----------



## PhilA (Apr 2, 2022)

Ben is a genius,
a little bump to mention Pattern Strings is half price at the moment.
I don’t have this one but I will in 10 minutes 😉








Pattern Strings


Pattern Strings, Pattern Strings plugin, buy Pattern Strings, download Pattern Strings trial, Ben Osterhouse Pattern Strings




www.pluginboutique.com


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 2, 2022)

PhilA said:


> Ben is a genius,
> a little bump to mention Pattern Strings is half price at the moment.
> I don’t have this one but I will in 10 minutes 😉
> 
> ...


You’ll love them. Enjoy!


----------



## macavalon (Apr 2, 2022)

Fyi.. Ben has a discord channel...








Discord - A New Way to Chat with Friends & Communities


Discord is the easiest way to communicate over voice, video, and text. Chat, hang out, and stay close with your friends and communities.




discord.gg


----------



## carlc (May 1, 2022)

https://www.lootaudio.com/category/kontakt-instruments/ben-osterhouse/sospiro-strings-ben-osterhouse-kontakt (Sospiro Strings is currently on sale at Loot Audio) for $24.83 (£19.75), a little less if you have some credits sitting in your account. I just placed my order, currently downloading


----------



## Obi-Wan Spaghetti (May 1, 2022)

carlc said:


> https://www.lootaudio.com/category/kontakt-instruments/ben-osterhouse/sospiro-strings-ben-osterhouse-kontakt (Sospiro Strings is currently on sale at Loot Audio) for $24.83 (£19.75), a little less if you have some credits sitting in your account. I just placed my order, currently downloading


Plus you get The Bandoneon free. 😎


----------



## carlc (May 1, 2022)

Obi-Wan Spaghetti said:


> Plus you get The Bandoneon free. 😎


Yes, that was a nice little surprise! I'm having fun playing with that now.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jul 1, 2022)

Ben Osterhouse Sale at Loot Audio! Up to 50% off!

https://www.lootaudio.com/category/kontakt-instruments/ben-osterhouse?utm_source=Loot+Audio+Newsletter&utm_campaign=8119fe6db6-EMAIL_CAMPAIGN_2019_01_17_10_02_COPY_01&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_9f32c92dcd-8119fe6db6-71840113&mc_cid=8119fe6db6&mc_eid=9704f46db7


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 1, 2022)

Paging Andre @creativeforge / maybe there’s some room left in the summer budget?


----------



## creativeforge (Jul 1, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Paging Andre @creativeforge / maybe there’s some room left in the summer budget?


Maybe... within 30 days... ? Possible, good to know...


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jul 20, 2022)

As per Facebook, today is Ben's birthday.

Happy Birthday, Ben!


----------



## Ben Osterhouse (Jul 27, 2022)

Reid Rosefelt said:


> As per Facebook, today is Ben's birthday.
> 
> Happy Birthday, Ben!


Just saw this now. Thank you!


----------



## Vik (Jul 28, 2022)

To those of you who own / are familiar with his various string libraries: which of them do you use the most?


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 28, 2022)

My most used ones: Sospiro and Oscillation Strings. Gorgeous and unique libraties! I recently completed my collection by getting Pathfinder Cello which has a lot of potential to also become a fan favourite.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## Vik (Jul 31, 2022)

We seem to have similar taste, Emmet – I also went for the Sospiro and Oscillation Strings. They both seem very inspiring (even if ideally would have preferred to have the same samples as playable shorts/portatos etc).


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Jul 31, 2022)

Vik said:


> We seem to have similar taste, Emmet – I also went for the Sospiro and Oscillation Strings. They both seem very inspiring (even if ideally would have preferred to have the same samples as playable shorts/portatos etc).


Yup, both are amazing! Pathfinder Cello and Pattern Strings are also great, but Sospiro and Oscillation Strings are definitely my favorites.


----------



## wtptrs (Nov 24, 2022)

Does anyone know if there are traditionally Black Friday sales for these libraries? Are they only available through https://www.lootaudio.com ?


----------



## carlc (Nov 24, 2022)

wtptrs said:


> Does anyone know if there are traditionally Black Friday sales for these libraries? Are they only available through https://www.lootaudio.com ?


They are also available through Plugin Boutique (PB), although the PB prices are generally higher. I added all of the instruments I wanted to my PB wishlist since I check that more often. When I see the price drop, I go buy it at Loot Audio and delete it from my PB wishlist.


----------

